# Mods to Charbroil Silver Smoker



## lcruzen (Apr 23, 2008)

Making some progress on the new Silver Smoker, in fact enough that I going to do a couple of butts Saturday. I used a 13" sheet pan for the baffle and screwed it to the top angled piece of metal at the fire box opening.



Had my buddy fab 3- 1/8" steel tuning plates to fit across the smoke chamber. I'm thinking I can move them around a little to widen or narrow the gaps to even out the temps.




This unt came with the stack extended down to within about 3" from the grates. Is this close enough or should I extend it all the way down?





In the fire box all I've done so far was added a charcoal grate from the smoke chamber to the one in the firebox. I inverted and over lapped it with the  other one so the grate opening is significantly reduced. Holds the coals longer before they drop to the bottom of the firebox. I did a dry run with it and the temps from the firebox side to the stack side were about 25o different which from what I've read is about the norm.

At this point all advise, suggestions, critiques are welcome. I do need to seal the firebox lid and the smoke chamber lid yet but don't think I can wait! Gonna burn some wood this weekend!


----------



## oddball (Apr 23, 2008)

I extended the smoke stack myself. I suspect, the lower the smoke stack, the lower the smoke level and the higher the temp.

As for temps, I've got about 30 degrees difference side to side myself.

I'd also be interested in how the tuning plates are installed.  As opposed to other models, they are directly below the grills on this unit.


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the tuning plate always goes below the grill surface. I just had them fabbed by a friend and layed them across the bottom. The contour of the smoke chamber holds them in place. I have about 4" or 5" in between the grill surface and the plates. I've pretty much copied what I've read here.


----------



## pyre (Apr 23, 2008)

I would recommend extending that smoke stack all the way down to your grill.  Its about the easiest mod that can be done on these things and it makes a pretty good difference.  Roll up a piece of aluminum flashing and stuff it in there.  It will hold itself in place and is easily adjustable.


----------



## oddball (Apr 23, 2008)

Now you tell me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, that is so simple and obvious I feel dumb not to have thought of it.  I ended up using a piece of aluminum tubing (part of a hot water heater exhaust extension, found it for $1.97 at Home Depot).  Just cut a few relief slots in it, slid it over the existing tube, and put a screw in it to hold it in place.

And about the tuning plates, I realize they are always below the grill.  I just meant in other models there is some free space between the grill and the top of the heat inlet where you have a bit of space to work with to place the tuning plates.  In the Silver Smoker, the top of heat inlet is directly below the grill.  The piece of sheet metal that I have sitting at the top of the heat deflector (the angled piece of steel at the top of the heat inlet) is actually raising the grill up...and sheet metal isn't that thick.  I'm going to try and modify the plans for the Smoking Pro for this smoker.


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, got it now. If you look at the first pic I posted you'll see I used a store bought sheet pan for a baffle in that spot. Just enough clearence for the grate and then the first tuning plate is place up to the baffle.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 24, 2008)

looks like some good mods. I bet they will improve your smoke!


----------



## kookie (Apr 24, 2008)

Great looking mods............I love all the ideas I get on this site.............


----------



## sporty (Apr 24, 2008)

What do you all think about moving the stack below the racks?  I'm thinking about making my silver a reverse flow - as long as I have to move the stack I would like to get those extra few inches of rack back by moving the stack underneath.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## oddball (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't know if that would work or not.  I'd suspect it would greatly alter the air flow through the smoker and thus affect the ability of controlling and the effectiveness of the SFB.  Let us know how it works out if you try it.


----------



## pyre (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the problem would be getting a good seal around the baffle.  A lot of our homemade baffles aren't really that airtight, and putting your exhaust right above it would lose a ton of heat.


----------



## gjcrae (May 4, 2008)

You mentioned sealing the firebox lid. Any suggestions? All the lids on my new "silver smoker" need sealing. I'm a smokin' newbie!


----------



## lcruzen (May 5, 2008)

Hi gjcrae,

Please stop by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself to the other forum members and tell us a little about yourself, what equipment you use and the like. Its an SMF custom.

To answer your question I just bought a tube of fire place chalk and plan to run a bead around the edge of the opening to both the fire box and smoke chamber. Then cover the bead with plastic wrap or something so when I close the lids the chalk won't stick. Close the lids down and press into the chalk to create a good seal. Lift lids and remove plastic and let the chalk dry/cure. Seen some post that furnace gasket material is used to do the same.


----------

